# Software para realizar mapa de red local???



## randall

Hola amigos del foro, me encuentro en una situacion problema, necesito hacer el mapa de una red local de una empresa que ya esta montada, pero no hay registros de como, de que punto va a que pubto y quisiera saber si existe algun programa que vaya por toda la red y me diga como esta hecha, osea me de un diagrama o algo en lo cual me diga donde va cada pc conectada en la red, muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## elbrujo

Y mirando los switches/router como estan armadas las subnets. lapiz y papel.. si estas en entorno windows ipconfig en distintas subnets y te da la configuracion. Tambien puedes escanear IP para ver que rango estan usando o con el comando ping x.x.x.x a cada IP hasta que deje de contestar..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hasta hay algunos gratis...
http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=network+mapping+software


----------



## ChaD

Creo que hay uno que se llama The Dude


----------

